# J30 or Q45 Diff?



## Silvi4 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have been searching for a J30 Diff but havent had much luck finding one, but on the other hand i did come across a Q45 diff today that i can pick up for 40$. How does the Q45 diffy stand with the j30 and will it even fit lol 

thanks for your help:fluffy:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's some info I picked up from other souces, hope this is some help for you:

'97-01 Q45 Need different axles... Should be able to use '92-94 J30 axles. 
NOTE: Different VLSD output shafts are NOT an option... 
...the spline count inside the diff is different. 
3.54:1 or 3.69:1 ratio...

'90-94 Q45 Need different axles AND hubs - You'll need: (per Steve of S&M Racing) 
'90-94 Q45 (or Z32 turbo) rear hubs (5-lug) 
2 new axles: One from a turbo Z32, one from a Q45. 
PASS. side of your S13/S14 uses a DRIVERS side Q45 axle. 
DRIVERS side of your S13/S14 uses a DRIVERS side Z32 TT axle. 
Input/pinion flange is LARGER - Need a different driveshaft or flange.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

just weld your open diff.


----------

